# Refusing to walk in specific places



## ShirleyHu (11 mo ago)

Hi, my beautiful cockapoo Rosie is nearly 4 years old and is the light of my life. She is perfect in every way and has always enjoyed long walks or following on bikes or running with me down a local disused railway path. For years this has been our go to place to take her but a few months ago part way down she refused to go any further. She has refused so many times we have stopped going! We left month long gaps between visits and again she stops in virtually the same place. She has since refused to go further on 2 other walks. I’m not sure what we can do? Any help appreciated.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

With any change in behaviour like this I would be getting a vet check to see if she has any pain anywhere which may explain it.

If that is clear I would be looking at other reasons like maybe sound sensitivity or something else which may have scared her - what is her body language like when she stops?, does she enjoy playing with other dogs? how confident is she generally?


----------

